# Euro tunnel tickets



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi i want to book the frequent traveller ticket does anyone know if you can book with a Motor home cheers


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Yes you can but there is an extra supplement for motorhomes. 

I don't think the supplement price is shown on the website, you'll have to ring them to find out how much extra.

Pete


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Nigee,
the supplement is £11.
You can now have an extra person named on the Frequent traveller account, so it can be used by two people separately. They used to do this a while back but dropped it - I presume brought back by public demand.
Lala


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Nige,

The Frequent Traveller is a great scheme and can prove to be of great financial benefit, especially at certain peak times of the year.

But please remember to consider that the Frequent Traveller account is only valid for 12 months, which commences from the date you open the account, and NOT from the date of your first booking!

I have long campaigned that the account should only commence from the date of your first booked crossing but to no avail!

So remember that if you open your account today, with 10 crossings (the minimum) but book your first crossing for example in February, then you will still be expected to use the remainder by 1st December 2013.

It's frustrating, should you not be able to make 5 return crossings in that time period, however, with the capacity to add a friend or relative to the account this year may help this. 

Also we have found that just by travelling over the Xmas and New Year period's on the FQT with return tickets costing upwards of £200+ then losing a couple of your crossings more than compensates!

So overall it is a good scheme for Motorhome's, even more so if you can make use of the crossings within the 12 month period.

Hope this makes sense??


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Euro Tunnel tickets*

As others have said, you must book a minimum of ten crossings (five returns) . The cost of each crossing is £43 plus you pay a supplement of £11 WHEN you book the crossing.

The £43 is for off peak times which are very good, if you go in peak times then you must pay a supplement.

But the good thing this year 2013 is that you can have a joint account so you can share with one other person.

Plus as you been told the year goes from when you book i.e. Jan to Jan

But over all, £108 per return crossing any time of the year its not to bad plus it quick and you don't get seasick! . You can of course alter dates etc at any time.

Hope this helps
wasfitonce


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Interesting and very helpful, many thanks.
How about Tesco vouchers, can they be used to pay for the frequent traveller ticket?
p-c

Edit. Also what happens about a toad?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tunnel tickets*

1344674

Tesco & Frequent ---------------------------NO

wasfitonce


----------

